# Does Metacam effect Rats strongly?



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Leonardo was fine when I brought him home, but since I gave the first dose he's acting really weird. Kinda like he's bruxing but half in a coma. He doesn't seem too aware of things around him and if I pick him up he's limp.
The Vet gave him a shot before surgery and tried to orally medicate after and most went outside so she told me to try again when I got home. He's not eating just lays there shaking, breathing heavily.
Its got to be the meds cause he was real lively and didn't want to go in the cage when we got home.
Could he be really stoned?
Spider


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've not actually used metacam but according to the link below it can make them lethargic, although the heavy breathing and shaking would make me nervous.

Is he definitely getting the correct amount for his weight?

If you're concerned I'd definitely ring the vet and ask if that sounds normal.

http://ratguide.com/meds/nsaids/meloxicam.php


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Normally the vets give a metacam injection during/after the surgery and that lasts 24 hours. Then you can start giving the oral meds. But they do get sleepy with metacam which can be a good thing. Keeps them quiet and they can heal for a day or so.

how does it look?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

He looked terrible on the metacam, it might have been overload. or a reaction but he just broke my heart to dee him like this, head bobbing, shaking or trembling, when I picked him up he was limp, completely disorientated just sat in on spot in a low hammock I rigged up all night. There were 3 drops in each syringe they gave me, this AM I put 1 drop on a bit of rice pudding and in a few he was wiped out again.
Spoke to the Vet and I'm off to pick up new med called togerall? or something like it. 
He's such a small gentle kind Rat, whose presence was diminished by Chucky the 1 in a million 3 lb. lust for lifer who died recently. I never really spent much time with Leonardo whose a free range loner. But when I picked him up yesterday and they brought his cage in to give me I looked at him I got all choked up. He came over to me half crawling after his ordeal and I kept gently patting him and saying its all over, your OK now and I realized how much the little old guy meant to me.
Its too bad they couldn't get the rest of his Cyst removed but thats it, I will not put this little guy through anymore stressful ordeals.
Anyways I'm off to get the new meds.
Spider


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

The new med is called Torbulgesic.
Spider


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I believe its an opiate, you may see hyperactivity and/or pica behaviour.

My munchkins usually get .05 cc's (1 drop) of metacam about 12-24 hours after surgery. Unless they are bigger or I am trying to keep them quieter because of a more extensive surgery or possibility of swelling then I give them more.

My rats get all dopey and wobbly because of the anesthetic.

Did it look at all like this?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Not at all, he sat in one spot with head bobbing, heavily breathing almost like bruxing gone wild, really scary.
anyways he's on the other now and I can't even tell except he's a little busier than usual.
Last night I put him back in the BIG cage he feels much more comfortable, and later on let down his ladder and he roamed and climbed around all night. I think in most cases its best for them to get back to their routine as soon as possible. As soon as he got out of the little cage and was free he was on the mend.
What do you think about this site:

www.glutenfreevegan.wordpress.com/2007/12/03/rat-diet/


----------

